# Nero 6...not burning properly



## bthomas (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey

I'm trying to burn a regular "music CD" with Nero 6...the CD burns successfully, but when I view the content on the CD my music isn't there...only files that say "1kb - NeroMedia Player media files".

To my understanding if you Burn MP3's into a "Music CD" they'll be converted to WAV format...burned to your CD...and then you should be able to play the CD in any CD Player....what I'm trying to create is a "Music CD" that I can play in my CD Player at home.

P.S - I am NOT trying to create an MP3 cd

any help please....bye for now


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Welcome,

Sounds like the files aren't all there, just the information about them

How are you burning them?


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

bthomas said:


> Hey
> 
> I'm trying to burn a regular "music CD" with Nero 6...the CD burns successfully, but when I view the content on the CD my music isn't there...only files that say "1kb - NeroMedia Player media files".
> 
> ...


Well does it play? You should see Track01.cda, Track02.cda, Track03.cda etc. on Audio CDs, nothing else.


----------



## bthomas (Jan 26, 2004)

MysticEyes~
I have tried to play the CD's...they don't work...and the files don't show up as "Track01.cda..." they show up as "1kb - NeroMedia Player media files"

bonk ~
When I burn the files I set the Nero program to burn "Audio CD's" and then I add the MP3's to the play list...and then burn. This is the exact same process I have used with older versions of Nero and I never had a problem with them...this new Nero 6 is given me issues.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Are you sure you are burning the whole file...where are you getting them from...sounds like it just the information on the file your burning and not the actual music content.

First the file should be a bigger size...to test this get some music from somewhere and make-sure of the size in that about 2.40MB or something like that then you know is has content.......burn that one file and then see if it plays


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

bthomas said:


> MysticEyes~
> I have tried to play the CD's...they don't work...and the files don't show up as "Track01.cda..." they show up as "*1kb - NeroMedia Player media files*"
> 
> bonk ~
> When I burn the files I set the Nero program to burn "Audio CD's" and then I add the MP3's to the play list...and then burn. This is the exact same process I have used with older versions of Nero and I never had a problem with them...this new Nero 6 is given me issues.


You are telling me the *Size* and the *Type*, which tells me what the extension is associated with, but you haven't listed the *Name* which will include that extension, which should be .CDA for Audio CDs (not WAV).

In my case it's

Name: Track01.cda (which is correct for audio CDs), 
Size: 1KB, 
Type: QCD Audio Player (which is the player I use and is associated with my music files)

When you Explore the discs what do you show for 'Name'? 
See the first attachment.

When you right click-> Properties, what do you see?
See the second attachment.

What Player are you using?


----------



## bthomas (Jan 26, 2004)

bonk~ & MysticEyes~

You are right about the name...my name shows up as "Track01.cda" and so on. When I view the files in the property window[right+click...properties] I get the following....

size: 44 bytes
size on disc: 2.00kb

Also...when I play the CD on another computer[NOT the one it was burned on] the CD works and the songs play fine.

I have checked the songs before I burn them and they fall between the sizes of 2,500 kb - 3,500 kb.

need anymore information???


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> Also...when I play the CD on another computer[NOT the one it was burned on] the CD works and the songs play fine.


And does it play on standalones?


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

The large wav files on an audio CD are never visible whether burned on a computer or bought commercially. That is normal.
Since your .cda files are described as 'nero media player' files it sounds like the file type is now registered/associated with Nero, which means you should be trying to play the CD in Nero's media player. Are you?


----------



## bthomas (Jan 26, 2004)

~MysticEyes & ~Moby

I'm not sure what you mean by "Standalones"...if your refering to a CD Player that is not a computer program then No it won't play on any CD walkman, house stereo, or even my car stereo.

I have played the CD files in Nero's media player and they work fine...but if I'm limited to listening to the CD on my computer then it is no good to me...is there another reason why I can't seem to get my CD to work in a CD player...my car...my house stereo.???

If I'm burning my CD wrong then I'm still clueless as to why...this burning process I use now is the exact same as i used with older versions of Nero and I never had a problem after and My CD would work in my house stereo, car, and CD walkman.

[The burning process i use is "open nero to burn ~audio CD~...import my MP3's...then press the burn button...]


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

What kind of discs are you using? Have you changed brands or types?


----------



## bthomas (Jan 26, 2004)

Me again...

I was just messing around with the CD again and found that it doesn't work on my stereo...but I tried it again in my CD Walkman and after skipping to the second song on the CD i got some sound, some skipping noise, the after a minute the song would play. It sounds like only parts of the song were burned and the rest left out...it's odd

So my question now is...does the type of CD I'm using effect the burn outcome...I'm using "Memorex"
recordable 52X
700MB
80 min

If so then over the next couple of days I'll try a different brand and get back to you


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

MysticEyes said:


> What kind of discs are you using? * Have you changed brands or types?*


Have you changed brands or types from the ones that used to work? What speed are you burning at?


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Moby said:


> The large wav files on an audio CD are never visible whether burned on a computer or bought commercially. That is normal.
> Since your .cda files are described as 'nero media player' files it sounds like the file type is now registered/associated with Nero,* which means you should be trying to play the CD in Nero's media player.* Are you?


That makes no difference, they should play in any program that handles mp3's regardless of the association.


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

> That makes no difference, they should play in any program that handles mp3's regardless of the association.


We're talking about an audio CD here. What has handling mp3's got to do with playing an audio CD ?
A point jumped out at me that if Nero was the default player and he was waiting around for WMP to start autoplaying, he'd have a long wait. A possibility worth knocking off. 
bthomas - that's the first time you've said you can actually play the audio CD on your computer, your earlier posts implied you couldn't even do that.
You say Nero 6 is relatively new to you, make sure you have the latest version of Nero 6 installed - free updates to the last version of 6 (the programme is now on version 7) are available from Nero's site.
Try burning much slower than your drive/disc allows - as low as 8x speed and if you're computer is getting on in years don't do anything else on it while it's burning.
The type of disc does matter sometimes as certain drives just don't like the taste of certain brands of CD. Once you've found a brand that works every time it's good to try and stick to it.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> We're talking about an audio CD here. What has handling mp3's got to do with playing an audio CD ?


I have 6 apps that play mp3's.

- QCD
- WMP10
- Winamp
- Nero MediaPlayer
- Nero ShowTime
- VLC Player

All of them will of course play Audio CDs.

The poster has stated problems with his standalones.


> Try burning much slower than your drive/disc allows - as low as 8x speed


That's a valid suggestion.

As to Nero versions, version 7 users have reported audio skipping problems. Be best to stay with version 6.


----------



## deanclash (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello all,

I am also experiencing a problem burning audio cds that would play on standalone player. All the tracks come out in the format of Track01.cda with only 1kb. I've tried everything. I was having this same problem on my old Sony Vaio laptop. It started wroughly around when I bought a Sony external DVD-RW (DRX-830) and installed Nero 7 that came with it. Could not get it to burn a audio cd properly with anything, not iTunes, not Media Player, not with other smaller programs either. 
The weird thing is that this problem followed me even when i got a new laptop last week (Lenovo T61). I bought a new batch of CD-Rs (Memorex) and still, same problem. 
I'm lost of clues, been toying with this for over a month. I suspect that Nero triggered something in the system, perhaps in the register, to make it not able to burn complete audio tracks. 
Any suggestions will be gratefully taken.

Thank you.

Dean


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> All the tracks come out in the format of Track01.cda with only 1kb.


That's the way all audio CDs look in Explorer.

This is an old thread.


----------



## Bucklinski (May 29, 2008)

Several things to try here, 1.) when listing the contents of the disk make sure that you choose to all files in the drop down list. Normally this will list all of you selections. 2.) Yes these disks will play in most cd players on the market, unless you used a CDRW in whick case they may or may not work with some cd players. All the music cd's I have ever made 99.9% worked in all cd players I normally use at home in the car, and any dvd plyers sporting the emblems that they can read windows files, mp3's and the like. Next if your still having trouble with Nero may I suggest getting Roxio's latest Easy CD/DVD creator. I have an on again/off again love affair with thes two. usually when improvements are made to a product sometimes it just flat out goes screwy. I find keeping 2 types of burning software handy keeps me going down the road with just a few bumps instead of dead stops. There are other burning software pacages out there and may work for you but the 2 above mentioned one are the 2 top ones.


----------

